# springs



## noyboy (Nov 23, 2005)

noob question, do you just buy springs in order to lower your car? or do you have to buy something else?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Depends on what vehicle you have.

If you have a classic Chevy as a second car like me, you can get by with some 2" dropped spindles and stiffer front shocks. Dropped spindles are availible for most domestic cars, as well as some early-year imports.

If you have a family sedan, or a newer import/sport compact, then you can use lowering springs. Just dont go out and buy cheap ebay crap unless all you're doing is using the vehicle for weekend short track racing.

get a decent package from a well known distributor, like TEIN, Ground Control, or Eibach. Also, when you get the new springs, get shocks/struts that are known to work well with them. Also, new urethane bumpstops wouldn't hurt, either.


Or, you could go all out, spend $600-1400 on a complete coilover setup, from JIC, TEIN, etc.......

Another good investment would be to change all your suspension bushings to urethane ones, from such companies as Energy Suspension. 

All depends on the vehicle.......


----------



## noyboy (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks for the info!


----------

